# York Bee Company Closing



## Steve_in_NC (Apr 9, 2000)

I just went to the York Bee Company website and there is a page stating that they are closing and will not accept any further orders.

This is sad. I bought my first package from the Sears catalog in 1975 and the bees came from York. Since then, I have purchased from them off and on over the years. 

When I purchased from them years ago, they had a quality product. In recent years, I have purchased only queens.

Does anyone know what made them close?
Quarantine? Death of the operator? 

Steve


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

The "old" man died a few years back, and the son operated it at a fraction of what it once was. Its been declining for years now. The son just didn't have the detail or work ethic the father did. I mentioned this in past posts.


----------



## Mark Carden (Apr 30, 2003)

Bjorn,

The "son" whos's name is Pat, is a lady. I am from Jesup, and have known the Yorks all my life. I have spoken to some of the people there, it is less a factor of her ability vs her desire to do other things.

Pat is an excellent business person.

Mark


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Thanks Mark. The discussion was about the father dying, and I just assumed it was a "son" that was being referenced. I think the conversation was at the Shumans place and was late at night. I do know that the york company has operated at a fraction of what it once did, this for a period of time. This was in a conversation about demand recently that bee supplers have had to handle. Maybe some "outsider" from Michigan can come down and fill in the gaps.

Is the business up for sale, or what happening to it? Is it being bought by one of the other operators in the area?


----------



## Mark Carden (Apr 30, 2003)

Bjorn,

They have sold out to another company in what I was told was south central Georgia. I was not familiar with the name, but was less interested in who bought it than why Pat closed shop. I was told that the new owners would be selling queens this spring but like I said, I was more interested in why they sold. The facilities in the industrial park look great. Nice building, couple of stories, nice atrium, very professional looking. They have an extracting facility in down town Jesup across from where Suzie's kitchen used to be. Lots of stainless tanks. I guess that also gives you an idea of the size of Jesup.

Mark


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

I know what you mean. Been there a few times. I go to georgia every year. Been to Hardemans, Wilbamnks, Shumans, and York (but only paassed through). Alot of new highways going to no place. Not sure which which place I was headed to last year, and I asked if there was any motels in town. I knew it was a small place and all. She replied on the phone "Well, we do have a redlight in town, so its not that small". Made me laugh.


----------



## georgiabeekeeper (Sep 14, 2004)

York will be open for business this year,I know the new owners and they are very nice people.


----------



## Mark Carden (Apr 30, 2003)

Hey Georgiabeekeeper,

What are their names? Will they operating under the York name?

Mark


----------



## georgiabeekeeper (Sep 14, 2004)

I dont really know if there going to leave the name York or not, They operate under the name of H&R Apiaries. And like Isay they are
very good people.They let all of Yorks workers stay on working with the company.


----------



## georgiabeekeeper (Sep 14, 2004)

Not sure if there gonna be useing the York
name or not. They operate under the name of
H&R Apiaries.They let the people that are working there stay on with them,so that is good.


----------

